# "If it swells, ride it!"



## MSnowy (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## BGeise (Jun 3, 2014)

Do you think you could crop some so all you get is mostly the rider?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 3, 2014)

I made a movie with that title some years back! You can still find it on VHS at some of the higher-end 'shops' out by the freeway in most US cities...

Surfing...we have some here in the Pacific Northwest, but usually only in the bad weather months when we get really good, big swells. Or, when we get some butt-kicking winds. Your surfing shots make me wanna watch the surf cams and head over to the coast next time there's a good swell and some decent wind to knock the spray off the rollers. I need to get my 400 and 2x out and limber them up.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 3, 2014)

funny, I tell me wife that all the time!

#1, #2,  and #3 are the best, to me, as they give what I feel to be the best action shots.  
wouldnt mind seeing them cropped in a little more, but i honestly dont mind them as-is either. you get a good feel for the wave being able to see a good chunk of it.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 3, 2014)

BGeise said:


> Do you think you could crop some so all you get is mostly the rider?



Yes I did. I prefer to have space around the subject to move into. Plus to me the wave is big part of the picture.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 3, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> funny, I tell me wife that all the time!



Ha Ha, It's all about the title here at TPF


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 3, 2014)

These shots reminds me of the surf in Australia that I missed so much now. I am meaning to go home this August but life will be getting in the way at the time so we'll have to move it further down. I love surf and surfers. They are a good bunch of kids. Your shots here shows the actions which is very familiar. I do not think it needs to be cropped at all because it will lose the essence of the shots unless otherwise you wanted to zoom in more closer to the surfer's face which will change everything...


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 3, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> These shots reminds me of the surf in Australia that I missed so much now. I am meaning to go home this August but life will be getting in the way at the time so we'll have to move it further down. I love surf and surfers. They are a good bunch of kids. Your shots here shows the actions which is very familiar. I do not think it needs to be cropped at all because it will lose the essence of the shots unless otherwise you wanted to zoom in more closer to the surfer's face which will change everything...



These kids put on a good show. Hopefully you'll get a chance soon to get home.


----------



## mishele (Jun 3, 2014)

*Nominated for Thread Title of the Day!:mrgreen:
I agree with you that the wave is very important!! It helps tell the story!


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 3, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> IzzieK said:
> 
> 
> > These shots reminds me of the surf in Australia that I missed so much now. I am meaning to go home this August but life will be getting in the way at the time so we'll have to move it further down. I love surf and surfers. They are a good bunch of kids. Your shots here shows the actions which is very familiar. I do not think it needs to be cropped at all because it will lose the essence of the shots unless otherwise you wanted to zoom in more closer to the surfer's face which will change everything...
> ...


Yes I will but it will have to be somewhere between end September or early November. I have a very sick dog I have to take care of that was just given a bill of health, then hours later he fell down the stairs when the other two smaller doggies barked downstairs. He decided to join them and slipped and broke the whole ligaments in his knee. He is going to have an operation as soon as we get back from Ohio this weekend and this will cost us back another $3500 plus 10 weeks of therapy and recuperation. Life sometimes get in the way...sigh...but our rottenweiler is a very important member of our family. He is just 5 years old going 6 this September...the surf can wait...photography can wait for a little while...unfortunately.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 4, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > IzzieK said:
> ...



Oh That's to bad. I know dogs are a big part of the family. Hopefully he heels up quickly.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks. We are in Ohio now and my dog wants to go back to the car...LOL


----------

